# my friends are starting Skaven and Highelves



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, Flindo here! just wanted you all to know my friends are buying the IOB and one of them is getting Skaven and one of them is getting highelves (and I am throwing in a few bucks for christmas for them), I seriously cant wait until they get them because I really want them to get into fantasy, I will of course post pictures as they paint there models, but could you guys post reccomendations on how each of them should go for future models in these armies?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

it may be worth while getting two of the IoB even though it will be better for Skaven rather then HE that way they get a whole alot of core cheap and they both get a rule book.

after that get the army book of each race,
with Skaven it may be worth while waiting till next year for new models.
with the HE it all depends what kind of army he is running for example if he is focus on shooting then Reapter bolt thower may be his best bet.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

sybarite said:


> it may be worth while getting two of the IoB even though it will be better for Skaven rather then HE that way they get a whole alot of core cheap and they both get a rule book.
> 
> after that get the army book of each race,
> with Skaven it may be worth while waiting till next year for new models.
> with the HE it all depends what kind of army he is running for example if he is focus on shooting then Reapter bolt thower may be his best bet.


Aye, seconded. Although for high elves you'd be mad to not go for combat orientation backed up by shooting. The new ASF rules makes this option too good to ignore. A couple of good blocks of white lions are just gravy, and swordmasters are devastating provided they don't get shot up. Lion chariots make amazing charges. I've built my army around blocks of seaguard with plenty of swordmasters to back them up, and a couple of repeater bolt throwers for extra range. and a prince on a dragon is always fun for higher point battles. But as always their first purchase (after IoB) should always be the relevant army book, followed by maybe, the battalion? High Elves and skaven both have pretty good battalions, as memory serves.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I am honestly incredibly terrorfied of the high elves, altho Lizards are powerful, high elves have good armor and are quick, and I may very well be getting IOB for christmas, so I will supply them with those guys as well (as well as doing custom work on the second prince that comes with it to make a normal griffen) so they can catch up to me rather quickly point wise.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Flindo said:


> high elves have good armor


?

Anyways, after another IoB set, an additional box of Spearmen or Archers should get the HE player set for core. After that, beef up on the Special power-blocks.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> ?
> 
> Anyways, after another IoB set, an additional box of Spearmen or Archers should get the HE player set for core. After that, beef up on the Special power-blocks.


He would most likely go with archers because he digs shooting because he has chaos marines for 40K


----------

